# ?Snooks and Reds in the surf



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Live in Floridana-south of Melbourne Beach and surf fish quite a bit. Catch the "usual suspects", but have never caught snook or reds in the surf. Read that others do often. Am I in the wrong place-do I need to go where the coquina is, Sebastian Inlet, or the Indian River? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey flistell
Haven't heard from you since January . What suspect's are you landing in Floridana Beach you have to let me know and save me the drive down there .  

I would try the Inlet , the best time to fish for Snook at the Inlet is from one hour before high tide through the first three hours of the falling tide. Fishing the River for Snook , go around dock's and pier's . I have alway's had better luck in those places this time of year then the surf. Much better bait concentration and warmer water temp's would be my take on it. If you can find some rock formations out in the surf it would bring the odds in your favor no doubt . But the majority of Snook caught by recreational fisherman are taken during the summer months. Tide's at he inlet for Red's are a little differant , incoming tides bring with it food, bait fish, etc. that the Redfish will feed on. Also small crabs and shrimp become more active on the incoming tide enticing the Redfish to feed at those locations. The opposite is true for outgoing tides – as the water withdraws, the Redfish will wait and feed on whatever bait is carried back out with the tide. Channels and deeper areas are good places to find Redfish on an outgoing tide. Work these locations for the best action. In the River I fish the same as the Snook around dock's and pier's unless you see them tailing in the skinny water. 
But you never can tell down here it's sometime like the weather forcast. Say it's gonna rain never does.  
T<----><>Kozlow
P/S Here are some Snook article link's .
http://www.southfloridasportfishing.com/tips.cfm?c=v&cn=1&cs=6&n=1129 
http://www.southfloridasportfishing.com/tips.cfm?c=v&cn=1&cs=6&n=522

Red's http://www.southfloridasportfishing.com/tips.cfm?c=v&cn=1&cs=9&n=48


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the great response. Seems slow since Xmass-few blues, jacks and pompano. Have seen HUGE fish jumping about 1/4 mile out--not sure but might be kings. Have a sit on kayak that I will be taking out when the water warms-surf fishing constant problem, need to get the bait a little further out. Friend of friend claims good snook results last oct/nov in surf near Boomerang Restaurant/Ocean Drive/4 way stop. Didnt eat any so not sure whether to believe him or not.

Thanks again for the help-this BB is my first read of the day.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I would take that Sit on you have and go out on a calm day out beyound the breakers to fish . I still haven't purchased one but still looking. Have a storage problem. Report's have It that the pompano are staying out beyound the secound sand bar were the water stay's cleaner.All the fish have been small as well up the beach to.
Some larger legal pompano but no bucket's being filled ,like I remember year's ago.

Keep us posted
T<----->--<>Kozlow


----------

